# Application and Waiver



## Turner (Apr 16, 2002)

I recently started teaching a class and need some ideas about what questions I should ask in the application and how to word the Release form/waiver. This is the first time I've taught outside of a gym/health club so I have to create this stuff from scratch... Any ideas or examples would be great. I'd like to have a lawyer do it, but I am teaching non-profit so all my funds are going into paying the rent.

Thanks in advance


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> 
> *I'd like to have a lawyer do it, but *



Have a lawyer do it. At the very least, have one review what you come up. This is the wrong place to conserve cash.


----------



## Turner (Apr 16, 2002)

I completely agree with you, but due to the fact that I am dirt poor... I can't afford one.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> 
> *I completely agree with you, but due to the fact that I am dirt poor... I can't afford one. *



It may not be as bad as you think and if you're near a law school they may have a clinic that'll do it for the practice, but IF IT'S WORTH HAVING A WAIVER THEN IT'S WORTH HAVING A GOOD ONE! Call a lawyer and find out how much it'd be to a.) make one for you, or b.) vet one you find or make up.

Also conside contacting NAPMA for a prototype.

You wouldn't study martial arts from a lawyer--don't take legal advice from us martial artists.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 16, 2002)

I'll add my 2 cents in.

Unless you are incorporated, you stand a good chance of getting hammered severly.  If you are, you still have some risk but less.

Call a few lawyers and ask "How much to review a liability waiver to cover me?"  It may be less than you think.  You may also find a lawyer who will trade you some lessons for the review.  Slim chance, but it does happen.  I did a web research project once in exchange for some legal advice on a car accident.

Even if it costs you $200, $200 is better than $2 mill + court costs.

Maybe some of our members who run their own schools might share their waivers. You'll still have to have a local lawyer review it as the laws are different, but it'll save ya some time.

Also, check your local librarys business section.  Always a good place to find generic forms.  

Good luck.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Call a few lawyers*



Excellent advice!!!


----------



## Turner (Apr 17, 2002)

I'll check in the business section of the library for examples of waivers plus find out who I need to talk to in order to find out what kind of licenses I need in order to teach. I think I heard somewhere that I will need a background check to teach children... I'm not worried about the results since I've had plenty of background checks done... but I don't know if it will cost me to get it done myself instead of having a potential employer do it.

I guess that means that I have to start saving the pennies and wait another year to open it up. It's all good. More time to get all the kinks worked out.


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 17, 2002)

Check out the sample here: http://www.legaldocs.com/htsgif.d/xwaiver.mv

The good thing is it acually an example for a MA schol


----------



## Turner (Apr 17, 2002)

Most excellent. Thanks for the example.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 3, 2002)

I just noticed this thread. I was going to address this issue later this week but I want to chime in now if it will help.

You can get a lawyer to consult with you on this or any other topic for as little as $16/mo and I know school owners and prominent Martial Artists who do just this, some of whom are personal clients of mine.

More info is available via the my new ad/link as the School Management sponsor.

There is a library of free personal and business legal forms on that site under the link "Online Resources."

I also have an entire site of business documents, forms and advice which you are all free to browse, download and use. Click on "Business Resources" the "Legal" link is one of the links across the bottom of the page.

Both of these are updated and enhanced regularly so feel free to check them periodically to see if they have something new to address a need you may have.

Anyone can also contact me directly via private message or email if you like. I look at this program as Legal Self Defense as it is an affordable way to defend yourself against a lawsuit (the $25/mo version is better-suited for this) and has built-in Preventive Legal Services to help keep someone out of trouble like the type that is being discussed on this topic. It is also tax-deductible if you are using it on behalf of your business whether it is non-profit or not.

I know this can help this particular situation. One of my clients is very proud of the service and has used it to develop his own "Risk Agreement." 

Feel free to also contact me privately for more info.  Thank you.

Good luck.


----------



## VampyrSoul2000 (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know where we got ours from, but in it it states that we, at the dojo, are not responsible for any accidents to the student going to, while at, or going home from the dojo.

And also a statement that says we can use any photos taken for ads, and such, without having to pay the student or tell them about... something like that...


----------



## teej (Jan 14, 2004)

www.karateinsurance.com has a waiver on their site.

Very decent rates too.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 15, 2004)

I have to agree completely with the guys that said to get a lawyer to do it. At my school we are just finishing getting incorporated, and going through all this legal crap, I can promise you, promise you, you *want* a lawyer to get it right. You can bet if they are going to sue you they will get a lawyer, so you better have your butt covered early on, and that means having a lawyer right it up.


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 15, 2004)

Turner said:
			
		

> I recently started teaching a class and need some ideas about what questions I should ask in the application and how to word the Release form/waiver. This is the first time I've taught outside of a gym/health club so I have to create this stuff from scratch... Any ideas or examples would be great. I'd like to have a lawyer do it, but I am teaching non-profit so all my funds are going into paying the rent.
> 
> Thanks in advance




You do have insurance, right? :asian:


----------



## Seig (Feb 16, 2004)

Have you thought about forming an actual non-profit organization?  There are a ton of benefits.


----------

